

Is an offline version of gmail coming? - azsromej
http://scobleizer.com/2008/03/19/google-about-to-drop-the-other-shoe-on-microsoft/

======
stcredzero
I want a version of Gmail that can run offline on my iPhone. I currently use
Gmail, and it works fine with my iPhone's Mail program, but the paradigm shift
between it and Gmail is a bit of a pain. iPhone's Mail doesn't have search,
and doesn't organize things by thread. If someone at Google can port offline
Gmail over to the iPhone, that would be two shades of awesome!

~~~
hbien
Can't wait till google gears is available for mobile Safari. It'll make my
ipod touch more fun to use (I'm not always around wifi..).

